# My gray bunny is turning brown??



## junior_n_sweetpea (May 24, 2004)

I've just noticed the last week or so that Junior(who was solid gray when we got him) is turning the prettiest shade ofbrown. He still has alot of gray fur but around his neck and feet he isturning light brown. He looks so neat right now because he isalmost two toned! Just wondering if anyone else had a bunny thattotally changed colors as they matured.


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 24, 2004)

Well, when we first got Sherman hisHimalyan markings were a lot darker. They've really lightenedup over the last couple of months. 

I'm wondering if they'll darken again when the season changes.


----------



## bunty (May 24, 2004)

My little brown Gene and Do-do man get gray color in the and different browns like the were fading or something


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 24, 2004)

Megan was all brown (like in my avatar) but now she's got a lot of gray all over her.


----------



## junior_n_sweetpea (May 24, 2004)

BunnyMommy-

Sherman looks alot like our Sweetpea! I did some research on theinternet andSweetpea resembles (to me anyway) a Californianwhite with pink eyes, gray feet, nose, and tail. I think I also readthat they are a cross with a himalyan. Though I'm sure he's really justa mutt . His gray coloring has really darkened over the past fewweeks also. But it is so amazing how much Junior's coloringischanging!


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 24, 2004)

Hi, junior_n_sweetpea! 

Actually you've hit it right on the head. Sherman_is_ a Californian. They have the markings of aHimalayan because that breed is in their original bloodline.

_"In the early 1920s, rabbit breeders in theUnited States crossed New Zealand whites, Himalayans and chinchillas tofinally produce the Californian rabbit."_

Source:http://petplace.netscape.com/Articles/artShow.asp?artID=3195

When we took him to the Bunnyfest on yesterday people keptsaying, "Oh,a Himalayan!". I finally got tired ofcorrecting them and let them believe what they wanted.lol! 

If you could see a true Himalayan, they're _much_ smallerthan the Californians and rather cylindrical shaped.


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 24, 2004)

P.S. A closer view of Sherman, even though you can't see his markings well in this photo.


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 24, 2004)

This is one of him when we first got him(sorry about the size). Notice how the markings are much morepronounced. His eyes are much pinker than they appear in thisphoto though.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 24, 2004)

aww he's so cute!  Everyone's rabbits look sobig compared to Megan, unless it's just the closeness of the picturesor something. Megan's starting to get a little pudgy! lol.


----------



## bunty (May 24, 2004)

I don't know why when I see a picture of Sherman Ihave to laugh. I hav a little dwarf that same markings. Thisbreed thing gets me sometimes. I have seen a real Himalayan and Ithought he was starved but my vet said he was good that they are sleekand cylander shape and showed me how they show them as opposed tobunching them up like her lops. So is the Himalayan also a color not abreed. Diamond has little brown/black Netherland ears brown on hissnout paws and tail top and pink eyes. He is 2 lbs. Don't have apicture yet


----------



## junior_n_sweetpea (May 24, 2004)

That Sherman sure is a handsome little devil! Our Sweetpea looks like his minime


----------



## bunty (May 24, 2004)

Sweetpea looks like a like stuffed toy. I guess Iam silly today because she made me laugh too. I love her ears. Shelooks so gently and soft but her eyes look like you just woke herup. She is so beautiful


----------



## junior_n_sweetpea (May 24, 2004)

Both my bunnies have really large ears! I should have named one of them radar lol.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 24, 2004)

Radar!?! lmao!!!! That's great!!!!!


----------



## pamnock (May 24, 2004)

The Himalayan pigment cells are temperaturesensitive; the markings will darken when chilled and lighten during thewarmer seasons.

Many rabbits will also experience a "color change" when molting into a new coat.

It's very common for coats to become stained or "rusty" when exposed tolight or urine, resulting in a change in the appearance of the coat.

In some cases, babies will moult out into a different shade of coat.

Other coats are "programmed" to produce more white hairs as the rabbitages in such breeds as the Silver, Silver Fox and the D'Argents.

Pam


----------



## bunty (May 24, 2004)

This rabbit breed thing is so confusing for real.A dwarf can be silver martin but there is a breed called silver martin.Why are the English spotted rabbits spots but the others are broken? Ijust don't understand how a breed can be a color. It was so much easierwhen I showed dogs.


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 24, 2004)

Wow, junior_n_sweetpea! This isuncanny! :shock: Sweetpea _is_ a mini-me of mySherman!!! What a darlinglittle puddingpie! 

Pam, thanks for clearing the marking issue up. For awhile there I thought that I was seeing things!lol!


----------



## pamnock (May 24, 2004)

It can indeed be confusing! There is aLilac breed as well as the lilac color indifferentbreeds. Silver and Silver Fox are colorsas well as breeds. Harlequin is a color and a breed as isChinchilla, Cinnamon, Himalayan and Tan.

Also confusing is the fact that some varieties (colors) have differentnames depending on what breed is being referred to. ChestnutAgouti, Copper, Castor and Gray are all the same color genetically, butare know by different terms. Conversely, the Cinnamon breedand actual cinnamon color (chocolate agouti) are two entirely differentcolors genetically.

Pam


----------



## pamela227 (May 24, 2004)

aww sweetpea is so cute!!! 

~pam


----------



## batbunny (May 25, 2004)

aww-sherman &amp; sweetpea are both so cute!!


----------

